# Hello from our driveway



## IvorandLouLou (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi all,

Having successfully dug our way out of corporate life (right at the start of Covid restrictions), we collected our new MoHo in July this year, and so far have been able to get out on four short trips in UK.   We are, of course, hoping to explore further afield in 2021, but prefer to stay safe and do our best to be patient.  We look forward to better times when we can join ralley's and meet some of your lovely people in person.

Our planned MoHo blog has out of necessity become a lock down diary, but we have hopes it will expand next Summer


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 30, 2020)

When you can get your ass over to Ireland both north and south as lots of places to wild camp, health to wear the new van.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 30, 2020)

Welcome along.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi welcome along from Scotland enjoy your adventures when allowed


----------



## yorkieowl (Dec 31, 2020)

Hi welcome along, they’re a decent bunch on here, -well most of the time. 
Everybody is chomping at the bit to get out, shame you’re having to wait, but it’ll be worth it.


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 31, 2020)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 31, 2020)

Hi, welcome


----------



## mjvw (Dec 31, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## Forresbroons (Dec 31, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## jeanette (Dec 31, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## The laird (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi welcome and enjoy from our driveway also


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 4, 2021)

Welcome.
Think of how much money you're saving.. Diesel, running costs, wear and tear.
If only you could allow v down depreciation..
You'd be in profit..
Good luck.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 19, 2021)

Hello and welcome aboard


----------

